# Unknown, wet, wood



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey
I recently got a truckload of some wet wood from a woman close to my place. Don't know what the wood is but it turns easy but the tools have to be sharp or the cuts are fuzzy. I used 3 coats of satin poly to seal the wood after turning since I was out of everything else to use as a sealer.
I am going to give this vase to the gal who gave me the wood as my way of saying thanks. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch do you have any with the bark on can't tell by the wood. Couldn't be willow wood could it just a guess.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Yes it could be willow wood. Another guy suggested it might be willow and I am thinking it might be willow myself. It's wet, cold and dark out now but I will post a picture tomorrow if I don't forget. Thanks buddy . Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Good looking vase Mitch. Looks like willow to me. Was it kinda stringy when turning? Most willow I have turned gets that way.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
I think your right about it being willow. It was nice when I was cutting but if you cut against the grain it was real fuzzy like. I rehoned my gouge several times and it cut like butter. Thanks Bern Mitch


----------

